# Favorite YouTuber(s)



## SparkyWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

Pretty self-explanatory. What are your favorite YouTube entertainers? Furry related or not. 

A few of mine:
TheRadBrad
Drift0r
Wranglerstar
FurMedia
Taofledermaus
EEVBlog


----------



## Taralack (Dec 31, 2014)

Cartmanbrah


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 31, 2014)

Totalbiscuit
Watchmojo


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 31, 2014)

It's still so weird to me that 'YouTubers' are a thing. 

I hardly watch any at all so *Jontron*.


----------



## Shaia (Dec 31, 2014)

BlÃ¼ The Dragon
Z Dupy


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 31, 2014)

Yahtzee19. 

I like listening to his let's drown out series before bed. For whatever reason British and Australian accents make me sleepy.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 4, 2015)

Mostly videogame Reviewers:
Yahtzee Croshaw
Jim Sterling
Johtron
Totalbiscut
Classic Game Room

I used to like the Angry Video Game Nerd but he hasn't posted anything in ages.

I recently discovered a lets player named HarshlyCritical. He reviews horror games. Not too bad. He makes valid points with the games he review and doen't make an ass out of himself like Pewdiepie.
I watched a couple episodes of Game Theory, he wants to be a cross between totalbiscut and pewdiepie so bad that it's disgusting. Oddly enough it's still a good show.


----------



## Shirokage (Jan 4, 2015)

Cinema Sins, WatchMojo, HISHE, Honest Trailers, Epic Rap Battles, and Black Nerd Comedy.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 4, 2015)

AronRa
CinemaSins
Dementhia
ExplosmEntertainment
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTp0MnlTlmqC3NdrPzD08EA"]Infidelamsterdam
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCravYcv6C0CopL2ukVzhzNw"]JaclynGlenn
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFEzG_UKAx2Ane_Z1AiLetw"]KrimhKerim
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVRryjitgzUEtDJRYf58kfA"]NerdAlert
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]Skeptic Fence Show
The Point with Ana Kasparian
The Young Turks
TheAtheistExperience
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdM7bYj_sPVFOSw37XHC5gw"]TheMontageKing
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdUdP5BeOsua_j3u-0ZbL5w"]ThinkTank[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 4, 2015)

Currently?

I get a lot of laughs out of* Vinesauce*, if YouTube has my full attention (which unfortunately these days, it does not) it can really cheer me up if I'm feeling down.

I've developed a bit of a crush on *JonTron* recently, his humour and execution are perfect.

*Ashens* is hilarious. He can do a decent review  of a genuinely good product, but his reviews of dollar store shit are fantastic, and his exotic/expired foods tasting segments are what got me clicking the sub button.

I'll listen to *MrCreepyPasta* about 90% of the time that I'm drawing. Just stick my headphones on, choose a creepypasta and get drawing. I find that when I'm drawing is the only time I can really sit down and LISTEN to a creepypasta. Reading them on page is a different matter though, but I think he's a great actor and with everything that goes into his narrations, he makes me feel the story a hell of a lot more than if I was reading it for myself. I guess that's the way to make a great dramatic reading.

If I'm not listening to his narrations while I draw, I'm listening to *MichaelLeroi* read a terrible creepypasta and rip on it with British humour. They never fail to make me laugh, and what I love about them just as much is how much they like to get involved with their fans, as they are still a relatively small channel. They livestream often, but I have a terrible way of missing the vast majority of these.

I'm probably missing a few, so this is not an exhaustive list at all. There are many others who I enjoy the content of but don't follow in the long term.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 4, 2015)

TotalBiscuit, Markiplier, Angry Joe, Smooth McGroove, FamilyJules7x, Maximilian Dood, Egoraptor... I... guess? Do these all count? I don't watch often, though.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Do these all count?



Yup! Any YouTube entertainer/channel counts.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Jan 4, 2015)

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## DHC (Jan 6, 2015)

Usually Nostalgia Critic and people from TGWTG group. Outside of that I watch everything by everyone as it goes.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 6, 2015)

...I watch a lot of food youtubers...
SORTED Food
Byron Talbott
EmmyMadeInJapan
Cooking with Dog
Dulce Delight
Mosogourmet
Maangchi
Ochikeron


----------



## ealeblanc (Jan 9, 2015)

Captain Howdy said:


> The Point with Ana Kasparian



She has her own show now?


----------



## pinkie (Jan 9, 2015)

Shaia said:


> BlÃ¼ The Dragon
> Z Dupy


BlÃ¼ is awesome!!!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 9, 2015)

galaxy-meow said:


> ...I watch a lot of food youtubers...
> SORTED Food
> Byron Talbott
> EmmyMadeInJapan
> ...



You and I will get along just fine


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 9, 2015)

TheNamelessDoll
Bleedgirl
ContagiousStudios


----------

